# Your NFL team



## supertech (Aug 14, 2004)

Who is your favorite team?

Mine is the Denver Broncos.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2004)

Denver Broncos  .....DIE DIE DIE.


Mine is the Clevelan Browns


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

Miami Dolphins..

Ok, stop laughing now...it's not funny....STOP


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 14, 2004)

hopefully it's the team closest to the city u live in or whre u are from, like the raiders   the niners


----------



## gr81 (Aug 14, 2004)

The Seahawks baby!!! and its on this year bitches.. ah ah ah .. My other fav tem besides Seattle thou is Atlanta. The falcons are dope and Who wouldn't like Mike Vick. He's gonna tear it up this year, mark these words!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2004)

Washington Redskins - hopefully the second coming of the Hogs!  I'm *forced* to watch the Eagles, so I'll get to see very few Skin's games.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 15, 2004)

How 'bout them Cowboys?   Testaverde, George, Keyshawn!!!!  Oh yes, Superbowl baby!!


----------



## kvyd (Aug 15, 2004)

Hell yeah for the Falcons.  Ive been watching them for as long as I can remember and they look like they might be good for a few years.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2004)

Bears, but they suck


----------



## seyone (Aug 15, 2004)

Eagles, this is the year!


----------



## rule62 (Aug 15, 2004)

JerseyDevil, that is to bad. Here, maybe this will help, from a fellow Redskin fan:

Hail to the Redskins! 
Hail Victory! 
Braves on the Warpath! 
Fight for old D.C.! 
Run or pass and score -- we want a lot more! 
Beat 'em, Swamp 'em, 
Touchdown! -- Let the points soar! 
Fight on, fight on 'Til you have won 
Sons of Wash-ing-ton. Rah!, Rah!, Rah! 

Hail to the Redskins! 
Hail Victory! 
Braves on the Warpath! 
Fight for old D.C.!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Bears, but they suck


Heh welcome to my world. I like the Niners and the Bears...Raiders I guess too, but they aren't my fav.


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 15, 2004)

Steelers - Cower Power !!!
2nd Fav. - Eagles - On paper they are the Super Bowl Champs this season.
Oh shit, P-funk is a Brown's fan, I hope we don't ever meet drunk, I'd have to fight that big motha.   (Steelers fans and members of the Dog Pound have a little bit of a history, but that was more so with Model's team, I'm still pissede he moved to Baltimore, now I hate the Ravens even more than the Browns)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 15, 2004)

St Louis Rams.

I'm hoping for a 10-6 season, _maybe_ the playoffs.  Until they fire Mike "Fuckface" Martz, this team isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Fe-mike (Aug 15, 2004)

all i got to say is "HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 15, 2004)

To start off I saw the NFL preview on CBS this afternoon.

They pick the New England Patriots (again) Vs. The Philedelphia Eagles for the Super Bowl.


As for me I have several favorite teams that I liked even 10 or 12yrs ago when some of these teams I'm going to mention really sucked.


I've always liked the Cincinnati Bengals. Why you ask? They've always had great talent, but for some reason just couldn't win enough. 

But CBS picked them to be back into the playoffs again after an amazing year for them.

I just can't believe Corey they let New England get their hands on their RB Corey Dillon, but Rudi Johnson is great too. & don't forget Chad Johnson (Keyshawn's brother) & Peter Warrick as WR with John Kitna as QB. 

& that hard hitting defense that I saw playing the Rams last year.

Then I like Tampa Bay even back in the day with the old pirate uniforms with the bright orange. I remember when WR Alvin Harper went to the Bucs after winning the Super Bowl with Dallas.

That brings me to my next team The Dallas Cowboys. I loved the O line blocking for Emmitt Smith.

St. Louis Rams (I like them even back in LA when they had Jerome Bettis as their RB)

Indianapolis Colts.

Jacksonville Jaguars

NY Giants.

Houston Texans.

49ers.

Miami Dolphins

Sandiego Chargers.

Philidelphia Eagles (but I will never respect the fans when they booed Michael Irvin's career ending neck injury that game, but the fans seem much better now).

Oakland Raiders (I liked them when they were in LA to)

Speaking of which, Los Angeles needs a friggn' NFL team I think after this long as they're one of the biggest cities on the West Coast.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 15, 2004)

wow way to pick every team in the league johnnny.  

btw there is way too much hype about Dallas, they ain't gonna do shit this year so please. They got a 40 year old Qb at the helm and an older back that doesn't have what it takes to carry a team anyone (I love George but he's getting old). Their D is good but lets be realistic folks. 

btw IAb, the Rams are not doing anything without getting past Seattle, which ain't happening this year. sorry. Thsi time we got Winstrom! lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 15, 2004)

Lol, gr81. Whaddya expect from a Canadian? lol


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 15, 2004)

gre81



> wow way to pick every team in the league johnnny.
> 
> btw there is way too much hype about Dallas, they ain't gonna do shit this year so please. They got a 40 year old Qb at the helm and an older back that doesn't have what it takes to carry a team anyone (I love George but he's getting old). Their D is good but lets be realistic folks.
> 
> btw IAb, the Rams are not doing anything without getting past Seattle, which ain't happening this year. sorry. Thsi time we got Winstrom! lol



Like I said I have a few favorite teams, not the whole league.

I have a few AFC teams that I like (Bengals, Colts, Jaguars), & a few
NFC teams I like (Dallas, Tampa, NYG, St.Louis).

That's only 7 teams.

What do you only have one all mighty favorite team?

aggies1ut



> Lol, gr81. Whaddya expect from a Canadian? lol



Another Canadian insult.

I don't appreciate that. I've never insulted anyone b/c of where they're from.

Anyway part of the reason there are several teams I like is b/c there are a lot of players I like who happen to be on these teams.

So aggies1ut then who's your all mighty NFL team that you think can win it all?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 15, 2004)

I already posted above that my fav. NFL team sucks. Jesus christ.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 15, 2004)

aggies1ut



> Heh welcome to my world. I like the Niners and the Bears...Raiders I guess too, but they aren't my fav.



So you have more than one team listed here to.

So why down on me having more than one favorite team being Canadian?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 15, 2004)

OMFG.   I'm not getting into this shit.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 15, 2004)

aggies1ut



> OMFG.  I'm not getting into this shit.



Why not?

You're the one that started this sh!t for no reason.

This thread was about who your favorite NFL teams are which I listed & why & you throw in a Canadian insult for what?

I'd like to know?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2004)

Fuck Canada!

Follow the advice of the stick figure John Boy


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 15, 2004)

Premier



> Fuck Canada!



Always looking to cause trouble aren't ya?

I won't sink to your level though.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2004)

Yea, its dark down here.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 15, 2004)

hey Johnny, why is it every thead you go you make enemies and everything goes south? do you think its not your fault and that everyone else just happens to be crazy, or could it possibly be self induced? my point is... shut the fuck up, not everything everyone says is completely serious, nor does it require a "johnnny-esque response" every GOD DAMM TIME. jesus christ lighten up or stop spending time here. no one likes an obssesive compulsive anal motha fucka like yourself. In fact don't even respond to this, just stop! its that simple and we will all be better off for you having shut up, including yourself!


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 15, 2004)

gr81



> hey Johnny, why is it every thead you go you make enemies and everything goes south? do you think its not your fault and that everyone else just happens to be crazy, or could it possibly be self induced? my point is... shut the fuck up, not everything everyone says is completely serious, nor does it require a "johnnny-esque response" every GOD DAMM TIME. jesus christ lighten up or stop spending time here. no one likes an obssesive compulsive anal motha fucka like yourself. In fact don't even respond to this, just stop! its that simple and we will all be better off for you having shut up, including yourself!



Firstly it's not every thread. 

Actually this is the first in awhile that's had any problems.

I don't set out to make enemies at all.

I was just minding my own business listing my favorite NFL teams & I get insulted for being Canadian? WTF?   

What if I cracked the same joke but against someone who was American?

I bet all hell would brake lose wouldn't it?


Anyway let's try to keep this thread civil & on track.

What are your Super Bowl predictions for the 2004 season?

I'd like to say the Bengals for the AFC but personally for the AFC I'm going to go with either the Colts, possibly Baltimore but most likely the Patriots even though I can't stand them.

For the NFC the teams that I think have the best Super Bowl appearance are,
Tampa Bay, Philedelphia, The Rams & maybe Dallas but probably not.

Who do you guys pick for the 2004 Super Bowl & why?


----------



## gr81 (Aug 15, 2004)

> What if I cracked the same joke but against someone who was American?
> 
> I bet all hell would brake lose wouldn't it?



acually not so much, first b/c I could take a joke, and second I thikn most Americans are idiots to say the least, I am not dellusional. Besides I didn't think she was seriously berating your country. Afterall we have you guys to thank for Trish Stratus and we will always be grateful for that!! ah ha.

I really like Cinncinati as well, they have a great coach and I think he is in the process of turning that franchise around. Its a shame they lost Corey Dillon of course and kitna, but I would like to see them succeed, that is unless its at the expense of Seattle..lol


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 15, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> gre81
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn johnny 7 teams, thats over 20% of the league


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Miami Dolphins..
> 
> Ok, stop laughing now...it's not funny....STOP


San Diego Chargers, everyone can start laughing now


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 15, 2004)

gr81



> acually not so much, first b/c I could take a joke, and second I thikn most Americans are idiots to say the least, I am not dellusional. Besides I didn't think she was seriously berating your country. Afterall we have you guys to thank for Trish Stratus and we will always be grateful for that!! ah ha.



Now that's a surprise.

Speaking of Trish Stratus I was able to train at her gym when I'm in Toronto, but I never got to see her there.

My buddy's sister met Trish at one of the malls in the area which I've been to many times.



> I really like Cinncinati as well, they have a great coach and I think he is in the process of turning that franchise around. Its a shame they lost Corey Dillon of course and kitna, but I would like to see them succeed, that is unless its at the expense of Seattle..lol



I hear ya. I've always liked The Bengals. Ppl think I nuts for always liking there team & only up until last year having a winning or even record.

I've always liked their talent on offense & defense. The Bengals are one of the teams that I use in Madden 2004 & 2005.

I was really pissed that Corey Dillon left for the Patriots who I can't stand. They have enough players there.

One guy who I think got a raw deal several years ago with The Bengals due to injury was Ki Jana Carter. He only played a few games I believe & missed his rookie year. Played much of the following year & got hurt again. After that he dissapeared & it was during the Colts & Saints game of last year that I saw him playing for the Saints.

But overall I've always liked the Bengals even with Boomer Esaison even though I was a bit to young back then in 84 I've looked up highlights.

They could've won that Super Bowl against the 49ers.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 15, 2004)

aztecwolf



> San Diego Chargers, everyone can start laughing now



I've also liked the Chargers for a long time especially when the got Steve Christie & Doug Flutie from Buffalo but always thought they could've used Doug Flutie more.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 15, 2004)

aztecwolf



> damn johnny 7 teams, thats over 20% of the league



Like I said most of the reason is b/c there are certain players I've been following since they were in college on these teams & I've grown to like the teams b/c of certain players.


----------



## Flex (Aug 16, 2004)

P


----------



## Flex (Aug 16, 2004)

A


----------



## Flex (Aug 16, 2004)

T


----------



## Flex (Aug 16, 2004)

S


----------



## Flex (Aug 16, 2004)

Pats Pats Pats


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 16, 2004)

No favorite NFL team.  Used to be the UW Huskies.


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 16, 2004)

Niners


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 17, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Pats Pats Pats



Man, I am still recovering from that Super Bowl upset.  But if the Rams are going to lose to anyone, I'd want it to be the Pats.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 17, 2004)

I Are Baboon



> Man, I am still recovering from that Super Bowl upset. But if the Rams are going to lose to anyone, I'd want it to be the Pats.



I hear you, I hate seeing the Rams lose the way they did.

No offense to any Pats fans, but I find they complain too much when things don't go their way.

Yes I like many of the players the Pats have, but I don't always like their attitude.

The Bengals, now there's a team with an amazing attitude, along with The Rams, Tampa & Dallas.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Pats Pats Pats


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 17, 2004)

Dolphins - Dolphins - Dolphins   -- all the way Dolphins, but they might run into some major trouble this year...


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 17, 2004)

my longterm team (that means they've been frustrating me for years):  Minnesota.

my recently more fun to watch than my own team team:  Atlanta.


now if i had 6 more...i'd have johnny beat.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2004)

*ARGOS*

Oh shit NFL.... The Packers.  

Us stupid Canadians, always get mixed up.... were talking hockey right??


----------



## Flex (Aug 17, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I Are Baboon
> No offense to any Pats fans, but I find they complain too much when things don't go their way.
> 
> Yes I like many of the players the Pats have, but I don't always like their attitude.



Complain too much? WTF????

Now i'm confused. Explain this to me, please. 

Do they complain about not winning....not executing....not getting calls? N.E. has only won 15 games or so in a row. oh ya, and a superbowl.  

Alls Brady does is WIN. He doesnt make an ass out of himself. He executes and leads his team to victory. Alls Belichik does is WIN. After winning the Superbowl he only cared about one thing, next season.

Alls the Pats do is WIN. and they do it as a team. I am sincerely 100% confused as to where they have a bad attitude and when they complain. 

As far as i'm concerned, they're the classiest winners within the last decade in all sports. (Just one tiny example: when they came out as a team in their first Superbowl victory instead of as individuals being called out).

please fill me in, if you can


----------



## Sean0621 (Aug 17, 2004)

I'd like to see Detroit get somewhere in the playoffs this year, or actually just make the damn playoffs, They made some good pics in the draft, but it seems like I watched Detroit lose even when they Barry Sanders, and when Herman Moore was catching everything that came his way, and Chris Speilman was knocking some heads off. But my hopes are up for this year, if they let me down this time, I'll become a freaking Browns fan.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 17, 2004)

Sean0621



> I'd like to see Detroit get somewhere in the playoffs this year, or actually just make the damn playoffs, They made some good pics in the draft, but it seems like I watched Detroit lose even when they Barry Sanders, and when Herman Moore was catching everything that came his way, and Chris Speilman was knocking some heads off. But my hopes are up for this year, if they let me down this time, I'll become a freaking Browns fan.



You forgot about dangerous MLB from Boston College Stephen Boyd. But I loved watching Herman Moore & loved Barry Sanders.

What about D-Lineman Robert Porcher & long time DB Terry Fair?

Flex



> Complain too much? WTF????
> 
> Now i'm confused. Explain this to me, please.
> 
> ...



I remeber within the last 2-3yrs when things didn't go there way they complained about it & a lot while other teams like Cincinnati Bengals kept their mouths shut with one of the worst records since b4 last year.

Another thing I didn't think was too classy during the Super Bowl intro Tom Brady came on saying "WE'RE BAAHAAACK". Troy Aikman never did that when they won back to back Super Bowls.

Anyway I never said they were a bad team though. I like some of the players they have had in the past & have now.



nikegurl



> my longterm team (that means they've been frustrating me for years): Minnesota.
> 
> my recently more fun to watch than my own team team: Atlanta.
> 
> ...



Yes they are frustrating to watch & there are many players on that team that I've liked & like now.

I have about 6 favorite teams as you know, but on ever team there are at least 2 if not more players that I like & then I get hooked following that team.

The only way I can watch one team is at the Pro Bowl LOL  . There most of my favorite players are on one team.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 17, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> The only way I can watch one team is at the Pro Bowl LOL  . There most of my favorite players are on one team.



Ironically enough...I have never liked the Pro Bowl.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2004)

Stealers ... since '75


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 17, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> hey Johnny, why is it every thead you go you make enemies and everything goes south? do you think its not your fault and that everyone else just happens to be crazy, or could it possibly be self induced? my point is... shut the fuck up, not everything everyone says is completely serious, nor does it require a "johnnny-esque response" every GOD DAMM TIME. jesus christ lighten up or stop spending time here. no one likes an obssesive compulsive anal motha fucka like yourself. In fact don't even respond to this, just stop! its that simple and we will all be better off for you having shut up, including yourself!


this sum funny shit..this jonny dude can't even take a fuckin joke


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 17, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Stealers ... since '75


it seems we would be at odds then


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 17, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Pats Pats Pats


pats suck


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 17, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> San Diego Chargers, everyone can start laughing now


ain't nuthin funny..y'all gotta get rid of marty..he's fuckin everything up


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 18, 2004)

You all SUCK!   


   GOOOOOOO EAGLES!!!


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 18, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> ain't nuthin funny..y'all gotta get rid of marty..he's fuckin everything up


marty sucks a big one


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 18, 2004)

Sad thing is, Spanos is a good guy. He lives in Stockton, contributes big time to Sac State and Univ. of the Pacific. My dad's partner is his cardiologist. Chargers needs some big time help though.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 18, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> marty sucks a big one


how do u feel about eli manning skippin out?


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 18, 2004)

Oaktownboy



> this sum funny shit..this jonny dude can't even take a fuckin joke



Sure I can. Maybe Al Pacino is shooting at you in that pic


----------



## gr81 (Aug 18, 2004)

not only can you nto take a joke, but you can't give one either! ha ha


----------



## lateraldrop (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm from Michigan, LIONS are my team. Don't laugh. Thier undefeated in the pre-season so far, even though theres only been one game but whatever.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 19, 2004)

lateraldrop

Don't feel bad about being a Lion fan. They've always had talented players who I've enjoyed watching including Barry Sanders.


----------



## lateraldrop (Aug 19, 2004)

Nope I don't feel bad, it's just funny. I think they will do a little better this year. But I liked it when they put the beating on Charlie Batch last week. Did you see him break his thumb?! Hes a wimp!


----------



## Flex (Aug 19, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Sean0621
> I remeber within the last 2-3yrs when things didn't go there way they complained about it & a lot while other teams like Cincinnati Bengals kept their mouths shut with one of the worst records since b4 last year.
> 
> Another thing I didn't think was too classy during the Super Bowl intro Tom Brady came on saying "WE'RE BAAHAAACK". Troy Aikman never did that when they won back to back Super Bowls.



So obviously you have 0 evidence to back up your claim. NAME ONE THING and prove me wrong, if you can.


----------



## Flex (Aug 19, 2004)

...cuz "Weeeeee're baaaack" doesnt constitute cockiness in my book.


----------



## stabbats (Aug 19, 2004)

Giants!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 19, 2004)

Flex

I've seen what I've seen in press conferences & interviews over the last several years with Patriot players & it says a lot.

lateraldrop

As for Charlie Batch I didn't think he was knocked out that easily.

I liked him before especially when he was first drafted. But the hands in that game at that level for a QB are very important & delicate as you've seen.

Like Kurt Warner with the bone in his hand, it happens with QB's.


----------



## Flex (Aug 19, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Flex
> 
> I've seen what I've seen in press conferences & interviews over the last several years with Patriot players & it says a lot.
> 
> .



Well, pardon the expression, but your "full of shit".

I'm not even just defending Brady and the Pats cuz i'm a Pats fan. Brady is honestly one of the most humble athletes in all of sports, esp. considering his success. 

And in press conferences of all things??? Every press conference and interview you've seen, i've seen. Bro, face it, you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## cmason2004 (Aug 20, 2004)

Has always been the bucs, but since I moved out west, It's now the seattle....

Things are looking good for this year after that preseason game in green bay a few days ago....


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 20, 2004)

Flex



> Well, pardon the expression, but your "full of shit".
> 
> I'm not even just defending Brady and the Pats cuz i'm a Pats fan. Brady is honestly one of the most humble athletes in all of sports, esp. considering his success.
> 
> And in press conferences of all things??? Every press conference and interview you've seen, i've seen. Bro, face it, you don't know what you're talking about.



Well all I can say is the interviews & press conferences don't lie!!!

You probably don't see what I see b/c you're a Patriots fan & don't want to see anything negative about them.

I know how that is like when Dallas one their back to back Super Bowl & some of their O linemen & Michael Irvin had Cocaine addictions, I didn't want to see it so I just ignored it even though I knew it was bad.

But don't get me wrong there are several players I like on that team, Ty Law, Kevin Faulk, Willie McGinest, Troy Brown,Tedy Bruschi, now Corey Dillon but I liked him when he was on The Bengals, David Givens (Notre Dame), Roman Phifer, JJ Stokes, & Dana Stubblefield. 

Thing is alot of these players were on different teams that I was a fan of & then they were traded or what not.

cmason2004



> Has always been the bucs, but since I moved out west, It's now the seattle....
> 
> Things are looking good for this year after that preseason game in green bay a few days ago....



Did you like The Bucs back in the day when they had their white & bright orange pirate uniforms?

I liked them back then to. I actually miss those old uniforms.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Did you like The Bucs back in the day when they had their white & bright orange pirate uniforms?
> 
> I liked them back then to. I actually miss those old uniforms.


You would Johnny...   Those had to be the most 'gay' looking helmets in the history of the NFL.


----------



## BigKev75 (Aug 20, 2004)

Cowboys


----------



## kvyd (Aug 20, 2004)

Falcons beat the Vikings tonight.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 21, 2004)

knyd

Speaking of th falcons I'm a big Michael Vick fan especially when he was in college.

I'm more of a Michael Vick fan than a falcon fan. But they did beat the Bucs last year in Tampa I believe.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah they did...sadly it was one of there few wins.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 21, 2004)

Tom Brady is one of the most humble athletes wesee around these days you idiot. First off accomplishing the things they did last year, they should be cocky. They dominated the rest of teh leagues week in and week out, and to say that the cowboys weren't like that is a joke johnnny. Emmit Smith, Irvin and Deon were some of the most arrogant bastards around dude. Besides even if hey were cocky, so what? they earned that right. and I am not a Pats fan, I was a huge Cboys fan btw. You just don't know shit about football apparently and your ignorance is seeping through. Flex don't even sweat this fool


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 22, 2004)

As for knowing about football I know a thing or 2.

As for feeling the way I do about the Patriots, & I've met many American football fans who feel the same way about the Patriots.

Yes Irvin & Dieon Sanders were arrogant bastards.

Yes I liked them as players, I enjoyed watching them play, but as a person I didn't respect them very much.

As for being a Cowboy fan, I respect the Cowboy team in the last few years much more than that Cowboy team that won back to back Super Bowls.

At least until the administration royally f#$ked up & did that BS with Quincy Carter just so Parcells could put in his 40yr old QB that used to play for him.

Vinny was great, but I think he should pack it in as if he gets hurt, they have no one to QB for them as Chad Hutchison is gone.

As for the Patriots I know it's Pre-seaon (which are a preview of things to come in the regular season) but the Patriots got their a$$es handed to them 31-3 by the Bengals.

There's a real class team. Never complained about years of losing since 84 & now they almost made the playoffs & they feel great.

That IMO is a team, with posititve team attitude that works hard.


----------



## Sean0621 (Aug 22, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> As for feeling the way I do about the Patriots, & I've met many American football fans who feel the same way about the Patriots.


Wow you know many american football fans. Well I don't know any American football fans myself, so I have to form my own opinions all by myself. Maybe you should try forming your own opinion for once as well. And if you start your next post with "As for forming my own opinions" I will come through your computer screen and smack you upside your head.


----------



## hithard51 (Aug 22, 2004)

J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS......... chad pennington will be named mvp this year justin mcareins is is aweosme hes big and fast perfect compliment to santana. defense is totally revamped new def.coordinator they are young and fast watch out the jets wilol make the playoffs now that miami is going to suck well finish 10-6.   johnny, chad johnson isnt keyshaws brother.


----------



## Flex (Aug 22, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> As for the Patriots I know it's Pre-seaon (which are a preview of things to come in the regular season) but the Patriots got their a$$es handed to them 31-3 by the Bengals.
> 
> There's a real class team. Never complained about years of losing since 84 & now they almost made the playoffs & they feel great.



Dude, face it, you know NOTHING about football. and i'll prove why you know nothing once and for all. 

1st of all, it is PREseason. thats exactly what it means.......PRE. both teams in the AFC championship game last year (INDY and the eventual Superbowl champion Pats) both lost (actually got kille) in the preseason. Why did the Pats get killed? because they play their 3rd and 4th string starters.

Second of all, the Bengals are a real classy team???????? There IS nothing to complain about when you are losing EXCEPT the losing itself. WTF are you talking about. Their best player (Corey Dillon) was one of the biggest, if not THE biggest crybabies in the league the last couple years. it was so bad he used to refuse to eat lunch with his teammates, and therefore ate with his back to them. 

Honestly dude, only make a statement if you can back it up.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 22, 2004)

As for not knowing anything about football, I've been watching college football & NFL football since I was about 3 yrs old in 1980 & over that time I've learned quite a bit.

I learned the most in 1984 when I was older & was able to understand the game, players & personalities of players & coaches & so on.

As for Corey Dillon being a crybaby, I think he'll fit right in on the Patriots squad, but the rest of the team handled their situation very well & worked their asses of to get to where they were last year & they're predicted to make the playoffs.

Again I never said that all players on the Patriots were bad, I listed the players that I'm fans of.

But as for my opinions they still stand.

But if you want an example of an arrogant talented player, Terrell Owens is one of the worst I've ever seen who brought the whole 49er ball club down while they were working hard.

I honestly hope he's much happier in Philidelphia with Donovan Mcnabb.

I just hope he doesn't bring any negativity there.


----------



## Weight39 (Aug 22, 2004)

Rams are my team. However, I'm not feeling too confident about this season. But, you never know.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 22, 2004)

Weight39



> Rams are my team. However, I'm not feeling too confident about this
> season. But, you never know.



I know what you mean.

As you know I'm a Rams fan myself, but I think Bulger being the talented QB & stand up guy he is, they will do well.

They still have Tory Holt, Isaac Bruce, & Marshal Faulk on offense.

I don't know what the Rams would do if it was the way it was in my Madden NFL 2004 game on PS2 as Tampa Bay signed Marc Bulger as a back up QB/

Kavika Pittman DE (used to be on Dallas) injures his left knee & tore a ligament which is the same injury that kept him out much of last season.

http://www.nfl.com/teams/story/CAR/7604388 

Poor guy, another DE with a knee injury just as Kalu on the Eagles.

This brings me to my next question.

Last year many of the commentators, players & coaches as well as fans strongly feel that the pre-season is way to long with all the injuries occuring to teams top players being hurt b4 the season even begins.

Yet the league won't shorten the pre-season b/c they're making a lot of money off of it as the tickets for pre-season seats are exactly the same price as regular season tickets.

I personally think that the pre-season is too long & top players get hurt b4 the season even starts.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 22, 2004)

> As for not knowing anything about football, I've been watching college football & NFL football since I was about 3 yrs old



hey guys, johnnny wins this argument hands down, I mean after all Flex, how could we possibly argue with someone that has been watchin football since he was three for gods sake!! lol


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 22, 2004)

All I'm going to say is you have your opinions on teams in the NFL league & I have my opinions on different NFL teams.

To each his own.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 22, 2004)

yes but if you think that everyone in Cinncinati was perfectly fine with all the losing season and never complained about it then you are insane dude. They bitched about it every day. Look I am coming from the same situation in Seattle, we have had losing season after losing season. we haven't made the playoffs in liek ten years and haven't won a playoff game in even longer. No one sat here with their hands folded about it either, people bitched and moaned ALL the time. It does make it that much sweeter now that we have a winning team with potential. but the attitude that you speak of in Cinn was nonexistent until people made changes. I like the bengals, I hope they do well, but your statements are wrong. Everyone in pro sports just about is arrogant, and why wouldn't they be? they make millions of dollars to play a game, and kids and adults a like look up to them. Its not theuir fault, its our societies fault for placing this upon them and putting them in the spotlight. Lets get to the root of the problem if you really wanna bitch about it. Otherwise you sound foolish


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 22, 2004)

I followed the Bengals during their long losing streak.

I'm very sure that ppl bitched about it, but I didn't hear about it publicly as I did with other teams.

& Seattle is another team that I've respected for a long time.

Back when they had Ricky Watters as HB & Joey Galloway as WR. I loved watching that team then, & I've grown to enjoy watching the Holmgren era of Seattle play with Matt H. as QB.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 22, 2004)

well that makes one person b/c no one else has respected Seattle for a long time! ha ha
seriously thou, they have had a horrible ball club for a long time, and they were completely devoid of that positive winning attitude. People here in the city bitched and complained for a long time about the losing seasons of Tom Flores and Dennis Erickson and so on.. people were not positive. In fact Seattle in general is NOT a very forgiving city when it comes to their sports teams, there are so many bastards that call in the sports radio shows just talkin shit about every little last thing you could imagine. It can get out of control. People here are defn feelin like its about time with the football, but the way I think they are lookin at it is that its that much sweeter to win ball games and have soem prestige after losing so much. The fans that have been there from day one, this is their year for sure. We have had some good players come in and out, just not all at the same time. I remember when Cortez Kennedy and Sam Adams were on the line for years tearing it up, we had Chris Warren as tailback for a while and he produced, Warren Moon made a pit stop in Seattle. Its been a while since we have had a young Qb like Hassleback takin snaps. Now if only we could trade Shaun Alexander while we could still get something from him. I fuckin hate that bitch, I have never seen such a pussified tailback, and everyone thinks he is dope b/c he runs well on monda nigt games. If you saw him run week after week you all would realize he is a pussy.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 22, 2004)

gr81



> I remember when Cortez Kennedy and Sam Adams were on the line for years tearing it up, we had Chris Warren as tailback for a while and he produced, Warren Moon made a pit stop in Seattle. Its been a while since we have had a young Qb like Hassleback takin snaps. Now if only we could trade Shaun Alexander while we could still get something from him. I fuckin hate that bitch, I have never seen such a pussified tailback, and everyone thinks he is dope b/c he runs well on monda nigt games. If you saw him run week after week you all would realize he is a pussy.



I'm surprised at the beginning of this reply I'm quoting that nobody else gives Seattle respect?

You also just named 2 of my favorite defensive linemen. I was a big fan of Cortez Kennedy he was great along with Sam Adams.

Chris Warren I also enjoyed watching & was very happy when he went to Dallas.

Warren Moon did a great job there b4 going to Kansas City I believe.

Hassleback will develop even more as a reliable QB.

But I don't understand why you don't like Shaun Alexander & why you think he's a pussy?

I thought he had a pretty good year last year?

He did well against Tampa.


----------



## pu239 (Aug 22, 2004)

A little late to the party, but the Bengals are my team.

You've been taking a little bit of a beating Johnnny and not to pile on or anything, but a few comments. There were quite a few people that complained about the Bengals losing. There was of course Dillon, but you can't forget Carl Pickens. There were stories all the time in the Cincinnati Enquirer (and on the radio) about unhappy players. The fans were really ticked off too. 

The losing didn't really start until 1991 (not 84). They were in the Super Bowl in 1988 and in the playoffs in 1990. Boomer played with the Bengals from 1984-1992 and again in 1997. Chad Johnson and Keyshawn Johnson are cousins. Jon Kitna is the backup qb this year. Carson Palmer is the starter (and he if plays like he did last night it will stay that way).


----------



## gr81 (Aug 22, 2004)

> But I don't understand why you don't like Shaun Alexander & why you think he's a pussy?
> 
> I thought he had a pretty good year last year?
> 
> He did well against Tampa.



Its hard for people not watchin him every game and every run to understand b/c theyy only see him play in national televised games, which he happens to perform well in. He runs like he is scared to get hit, I have never seen a back that this was more true of. Instead of trying to pick up those extra yards, he falls down ALL the time so as not to get hit as hard. Trust me when I tell you that this is a huge problem for him. He needs to toughen up BIGTIME


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 22, 2004)

pu239



> The losing didn't really start until 1991 (not 84). They were in the
> Super Bowl in 1988 and in the playoffs in 1990. Boomer played with the
> Bengals from 1984-1992 and again in 1997. Chad Johnson and Keyshawn
> Johnson are cousins. Jon Kitna is the backup qb this year. Carson Palmer is
> ...



I know that. They played the 49ers in the 81 Super Bowl, you miss read.

Yes I know Boomer Esaison was their QB. I've been following them for a long time.

Actually Chad Johnson & Keyshawn Johnson are brothers, they said so during a game last year on the Sunday Night Football highligts.

& they will be using Rudi Johsnon as their RB this year who is very promising.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 22, 2004)

gr81



> Its hard for people not watchin him every game and every run to understand b/c theyy only see him play in national televised games, which he happens to perform well in. He runs like he is scared to get hit, I have never seen a back that this was more true of. Instead of trying to pick up those extra yards, he falls down ALL the time so as not to get hit as hard. Trust me when I tell you that this is a huge problem for him. He needs to toughen up BIGTIME



I hear that.

I know when I played tailback especially at about 225lbs, I used to force my way forward as much as possible fighting for every inch possible.

I averaged between 3-5 yards a carry. Our team mostly used straight up the middle running. Our blockers would try to run over anyone they could to make space for myself & the other runners we had.

Instead of being scared, I would lower my head & run into the defenders trying to take out who ever I could w/o getting hurt as much as possible.
As a back you have to hit smart & be alert. There's nothing more painful than getting blindsided while running with the ball.

Maybe that's what Shaun Alexander is scared of?

But this is where a good FB is sooo important to plow the way for the runner.
Our FB was my best friend next to the linemen. 

If there isn't a good relationship between the runner to the FB to the 
O linemen, I can guarantee your ground game will be lacking no matter what the level of the game it is.

So I see your point, I only saw him on televised games & never saw his performance on local games.

If that's the case, I can see why you don't like Shaun Alexander, I wouldn't either.

I'll be getting satellite soon, so I'll be able to check out those games for myself.


----------



## pu239 (Aug 22, 2004)

> But overall I've always liked the Bengals even with Boomer Esaison even though I was a bit to young back then in 84 I've looked up highlights.


When you said that it made it sound like you were too young to follow Boomer while he was actually playing. Back in 84 he had just started playing - that's the point I was trying to make. I guess I did misread, because you made it sound like their losing ways started in 84, is that not what you meant? The Bengals played the 49ers twice in the Super Bowl, 81 & 88. 

The Johnson's are cousins, in spite of what they said on tv. It's well documented and a Google search will turn up plenty of references.


----------



## Soul of Sol (Aug 22, 2004)

Touchdown, Kan-sas City!!! Been a Chiefs fan since Derrick Thomas was a rookie and Okoye was straight running over....or past folks. Bengals come in second, people used to laugh at me from 85-87, then BAM! Super Bowl! NFC, i always root for the Giants.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 23, 2004)

pu239



> When you said that it made it sound like you were too young to follow Boomer while he was actually playing. Back in 84 he had just started playing - that's the point I was trying to make. I guess I did misread, because you made it sound like their losing ways started in 84, is that not what you meant? The Bengals played the 49ers twice in the Super Bowl, 81 & 88.



I said that in 84 I was a little older & was able to understand the game much better. Even though I was watching it 4yrs earlier. At that point I was only 3 & didn't understand everything yet. I learned much of it by 84.

I remember when Boomer 1st came in in 84 & my father was telling me who he was.


As for the 88 Super Bowl I didn't get to see that one as we were away on a family vacation in Florida & missed most of what went on towards the end of that season as they didn't want any TV's around with all the family members together.

But my father later told me who was in the Super Bowl. When you're a kid you don't remember everything.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 23, 2004)

Gr81

I know you won't be happy to hear this but.....
http://www.nfl.com/teams/story/SEA/7607288


----------



## Flex (Aug 25, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yes but if you think that everyone in Cinncinati was perfectly fine with all the losing season and never complained about it then you are insane dude. They bitched about it every day. Look I am coming from the same situation in Seattle, we have had losing season after losing season. we haven't made the playoffs in liek ten years and haven't won a playoff game in even longer. No one sat here with their hands folded about it either, people bitched and moaned ALL the time. It does make it that much sweeter now that we have a winning team with potential. but the attitude that you speak of in Cinn was nonexistent until people made changes. I like the bengals, I hope they do well, but your statements are wrong. Everyone in pro sports just about is arrogant, and why wouldn't they be? they make millions of dollars to play a game, and kids and adults a like look up to them. Its not theuir fault, its our societies fault for placing this upon them and putting them in the spotlight. Lets get to the root of the problem if you really wanna bitch about it. Otherwise you sound foolish



Gr, what up playa?

honestly, what is this kid talking about??????

at least i'm not the only one who thinks it doesnt sound right...


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 25, 2004)

Flex



> Gr, what up playa?
> 
> honestly, what is this kid talking about??????



First I'm not a kid, & 2nd gr81 & I were on the same page concerning Seattle if you hadn't read recent replies.


----------



## hithard51 (Aug 25, 2004)

johnny ure trying to make it seem like u know so much about football but u really dont and its really obvious. i highly doubt u were a 225lb tailback in highschool. please dont comment on the nfl anymore as ure comments make me really mad for some reason like i want to smash something.


----------



## hithard51 (Aug 25, 2004)

shaun alexandeer and marshall faulk look like they have alot higher bodyfat percent then other backs in nfl neone else niotice this?


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 25, 2004)

hithard



> johnny ure trying to make it seem like u know so much about football
> but u really dont and its really obvious. i highly doubt u were a 225lb
> tailback in highschool. please dont comment on the nfl anymore as ure
> comments make me really mad for some reason like i want to smash
> something.



No I wasn't a 225lb TB in highschool, I started out at 185lbs after getting in shape & by senior year I was about 200lbs.

It was only until about 20 years old that I was 220lbs-225lbs.

I will make whatever comments I want about the NFL just as all of you have.

Each of us have our own opinions & entitled to our own opinions regarding teams, players, coaches, & the league in general.

It doesn't sound like you've ever played football as I played for 7yrs even though they were only highschool & college teams I know about football as I've played & I don't think you have played.

So don't tell me what to make comments on & what not to.

You have your opinions about teams & I have mine, we are allowed to have & express our opinions.

As for Shaun Alexander & Marshall Faulk having higher body fat% than other RB's, from what I've seen they're pretty solid, & even if they have a little more it doesn't seem to slow them down one bit.

I just saw these few links & thought they were important news:

After having been through these myself they aren't fun. & when you here your MRI results are negative, you & your team mates are relieved tremendously.

http://www.nfl.com/teams/story/STL/7613778

This is very good for Bulger & the Rams as I hope he will take the Rams to the promise land this year. I predict they will at least get a 1 week by week in the playoffs.


No body likes to see this happen especially to young players:

http://www.nfl.com/teams/story/BUF/7611354

Hopefully he'll be back & will be able to get his career back on track.

This I am happy about that Quincy Carter is playing somewhere:

http://www.nfl.com/teams/story/NYJ/7610374

But he will be back up to Chad Pennington. Personally I think Quincy should be a starting QB as he led Dallas almost to the NFC championship as they lost pretty closely to Carolina which made it to the Super Bowl.


Honestly I can't say who will be where at the end of this season as there are many teams that look good this year.

But The teams that I do perdict to make it to the playoffs for the AFC are Baltimore, Cincinnati, Denver, Oakland, & possibly KC,  & New England of course at the top of the list.

For the NFC I'm perdicting that The Rams, Seattle, Tampa, San Francisco, & Philadelphia at the top of the list will make the playoffs.

But who will finish for the Super Bowl, who knows?


----------



## Flex (Aug 25, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Flex
> 
> 
> 
> First I'm not a kid, & 2nd gr81 & I were on the same page concerning Seattle if you hadn't read recent replies.



First of, i don't care if you're a kid. It's a figure of speech.

And 2nd, i don't care about Seattle (sorry A-Rod, i know thats your squad). I believe we were talking about the Patriots, and your ridiculous opinions of them. I dont care what you think, b/c you're entitled to your opinion. Its just kinda strange how your the first person i've ever heard of that thought the Pats were whiners/cocky etc. etc. etc. The ONLY thing i've ever heard about them is how humble they are. Therefore, i still have no clue what you're talking about. 

Don't bother responding to this, Johnny, cuz you say the same thing over and over again ("well, i've seen them blah blah"). You have your opinion, and the rest of the football world shares mine. In fact, if you don't believe me, i'd be curious to see the results of an IM poll of whether people think the Pats are what you say they are. As far as success to cockiness ratio, Brady is the MOST humble athlete out there. 

if you don't think so, or abou the entire Pats as a squad, post a poll, big man


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 25, 2004)

Flex

You still don't understand, there are several players on the current Patriot team that I love watching & yes they are a good team. But I feel the way I feel about them.

The Patriot team that I loved that had great class was when Bill Parcells was head coach & Drew Bledsoe was their QB.

I loved that Patriot team & their attitude I truly did.

But anyway we each have our opinions & I respect yours but I believe what I believe. You could say you don't like Tampa Bay & that would be fine I'd respect that. I know ppl that don't like Tampa, I know ppl that don't like Dallas & that's fine with me for real.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 26, 2004)

What do you guys think is going to happen to Dallas now that they purposely got rid of Quincy with BS reasons just to have Parcells's old 40yr old QB start?

Chad Hutchison is gone. Many of the commentators, coaching staff & even Troy Aikman & Moose Johnston themselves compared Chad to a young Troy Aikman due to his playing style, ability & physical size.

Plus I'm hoping Tampa will rebound after last year. But WR Joe Jerivicous is out after back surgery this summer but WR Tim Brown will help. But w/o the Sapp Man they will really have to fill up the DT positions with some meat.


Does anyone know where WR Derrick Mayes from Notre Dame is now?
He was drafted by the Green Bay Packers, & then went to KC. But I'm not sure where he is?

There were a couple of other players I was also looking for. 

Remember Napoleon Kaufan? RB for the Raiders in 1998 & 1999? He was very fast & had huge arms for his 190lb weight? I haven't heard anything about him at all the last few years? Anyone know?

One more guy I was looking for, was WR Kenyon Rambo who was a rookie 2yrs ago out of Ohio State. He was drafted by the Cowboys in 2002 & had a good year for a rookie WR, & had another good year in 2003. He was supposed to be with the Dallas Cowboys this year as in Madden 2004 he's still on the Dallas Cowboys roster. He was good, strong, tall, fast & had good hands so I don't no why he's not with them?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 26, 2004)

> Remember Napoleon Kaufan? RB for the Raiders in 1998 & 1999? He was very fast & had huge arms for his 190lb weight? I haven't heard anything about him at all the last few years? Anyone know?



he was so dope, he went to Washington and representedd for the Huskies liek a G. I acytually saw him at a Hoop It Up even one year, he's only like 5'7" or something like that, hella sort. Great college back thou, maybe to small for the pros. I loved watching him play thou.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 26, 2004)

gr81



> he was so dope, he went to Washington and representedd for the Huskies liek a G. I acytually saw him at a Hoop It Up even one year, he's only like 5'7" or something like that, hella sort. Great college back thou, maybe to small for the pros. I loved watching him play thou.



So you saw Napoleon shootn' some hoops? That must've been cool.
But I personnally I think those 2yrs that he was with the Raiders, he did very well, even many of the commentators & ex players were impressed by his ability.

I personally like the shorter backs 5ft7-5ft10 at 185-220lbs as opposed to the Eddie George sized back (even though he's one of my favorite players  ). The smaller backs I find are more versatile & sneaky as they're low to the ground & can sneak by all the commotion with the offensive & defensive line & explode through the holes for big yardage.

Here is a link I found last year. It says what the status of the player is, but it doesn't say where the player is or what team they're on or if they went to the CFL or are still in the NFL Europe.

http://dynamic.si.cnn.com/football/...earchResults.jsp?teams=&searchName=Ben+Coates

For example remember WR Yo Murphy for the Rams when they won the Super Bowl against the Titans? Well he's with Ottawa's team now & doing very well, but this site doesn't say that he's there.

You click on any letter of the alphabet & it will show players from within the last 5yrs.


One other player was TE David Lafleur who was drafted by Dallas also a few years ago & had a few good seasons, but he's gone now? Anyone know?

Is he related to the punter with the last name Lafleur?

Thanks all.


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 26, 2004)

Didnt Napoleon blow out his knee? I thought he had a career ending injury? He was dope though.


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 26, 2004)

Correction, God called for Kaufman. He is now a pastor in Dublin, CA.

http://www.gal220.org/html/about.html


----------



## gr81 (Aug 26, 2004)

wow thats crazy!! didn't see that comin.. ha ha. good lookin cappo


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 27, 2004)

cappo5150



> Didnt Napoleon blow out his knee? I thought he had a career ending injury? He was dope though.



Not that I'm aware of or heard of.



> Correction, God called for Kaufman. He is now a pastor in Dublin, CA.
> 
> http://www.gal220.org/html/about.html



For a second I thought you were joking until I opened the link. He only played 3yrs in the NFL & would've been a superstar.

gr81



> wow thats crazy!! didn't see that comin.. ha ha. good lookin cappo



That is a shocker to me too! Now guys seem to be retiring so they can enjoy the pleasures of Mary Jane    instead of playing football. I've never heard of any NFL player being called forth by God.

I guess that's a very positive thing.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 27, 2004)

I was just checking out the link I supplied http://dynamic.si.cnn.com/football/...Name=Ben+Coates yesterday & I was looking.

I was looking for Derrick Mayes & he is still with KC as a WR but he's listed as inactive.

Why the hell would any ball club inactivate a talent like Derrick Mayes? He broke several Notre Dame records including the great WR Tim Brown's all-time recieving record at Notre Dame.

He's got speed, strength, a great pair of hands, height & talent. I don't get it.

But I do get it, after meeting & talking withWR Mercury Hayes in person (out of Michigan, he was on the same team as Ty Law, Amani Toomer, Tyrone Wheatley, Todd Collins, Jarrette Irons & so on in 93/94) & was in the NFL for awhile.

Mercury Hayes told me there's a lot of political BS going on in the league. He said he's seen many talent & stand up players personality wise come for a year or 2 or 5yrs & then disappear.

Personally I think it's all f#@ked up in that league as well even though I love it.

I bet that I could make my own successful NFL team & take 50 guys who are listed as inactive & make a great winning team with the talent that's just sitting around.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 27, 2004)

Also could someone fill me in on the whole Maurice Clarette situation?

I know he can't be drafted by the NFL nor can he play for the Buckeyes this year.

But why not?

I'm not such a Buckeye fan so I don't always no what's going on with every team.

Notre Dame, FSU, Miami, U of Florida, & Michigan are my teams.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 27, 2004)

New England Patriots without a doubt.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 27, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Also could someone fill me in on the whole Maurice Clarette situation?
> 
> I know he can't be drafted by the NFL nor can he play for the Buckeyes this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 27, 2004)

saxmuscle



> Maurice Clarett signed with an agent, took some endorsements etc. as he planned to forego college and enter the NFL Draft. The NFL challenged it and won, which therefore means Maurice will be out of football this year and will have to enter the draft next season, as will USC's Mike Williams.
> 
> By the way, thats the most odd favorite colleges I have seen pretty much ever. Miami, FSU and Florida?!



Thanks for the heads up on Maurice Clarett. What was that about Forego College? Will he play there this year? B/c you said that he will be out of football this year & have to wait for the 2005 NFL draft.

As for my favorite teams, you forgot Notre Dame. They've always been my favorite team for the last 20yrs even during their ups & downs.

Yes I like the Florida teams along with Michigan, & there are some other teams on my list that I watch when I can such as NC State, Boston College, UCLA, USC, & Tenesee, Texas, & Georgia Tech. But they aren't always at the top of my list.

Those are some other teams I enjoy watching. This year I'll be able to watch whoever I want whenever I want with my new satellite dish.

But always Notre Dame for college football, & certainly the Rams & Bengals for 2 of the several NFL teams I follow.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 27, 2004)

hmmm, nobody pullin for the titans this year? they finally got rid of eddie george thank god. we need a real running back.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 27, 2004)

bulletproof

What's wrong with Eddie George? He's a running back that's the same size as LT was at LB with speed & power?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 27, 2004)

he just aint got it no more. we will not miss him. we needed a new running back because he cant run more than 1 yard at a time. he sux. 

i guess they kept kearse although im not sure why. he aint nothin but a whiny ass. they shoulda got rid of that cocky bastard too.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 27, 2004)

bulletproof

Well age does catch up with you, I guess that's why Dallas only signed him for one year.

As for Kearse, I thought he was pretty good, but he does bitch & complain a lot. Who needs that?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 27, 2004)

i dont think dallas gave eddie any more than what we offered him.

as far as kearse goes, he missed several games last year because of a sprained fuckin ankle, and then he wonders why he didnt go to the pro bowl. ummm, cause you're a pussy?

i tell ya where the titans fucked up, they should have kept the rookie mccarens. i believe he went to the giants. that guys got a hell of a future i think.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 27, 2004)

bulletproof



> i dont think dallas gave eddie any more than what we offered him.
> 
> as far as kearse goes, he missed several games last year because of a sprained fuckin ankle, and then he wonders why he didnt go to the pro bowl. ummm, cause you're a pussy?
> 
> i tell ya where the titans fucked up, they should have kept the rookie mccarens. i believe he went to the giants. that guys got a hell of a future i think.



I've seen seen guys sprain their ankles on the few teams I've played on & they've come back after 2-3 weeks max & they're not even at the NCAA level let alone pro level.

For someon at the pro level, they should be out no more than 2-3 weeks for an ankle sprain, an ankle break is one thing.

Yeah that rookie Mccarens was a good fit with the Titans & they were a bit stupid.

Steve McNair is actually one of my favorite QB's to watch perform next to Michael Vick.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 27, 2004)

yea mcnair is a big asset to us. he is tough to take down.

ok john boy, i gotta run. ill talk to ya later.

p.s. try not to piss anybody off today.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 27, 2004)

bulletproof



> yea mcnair is a big asset to us. he is tough to take down.
> 
> ok john boy, i gotta run. ill talk to ya later.
> 
> p.s. try not to piss anybody off today.



Yeah Mcnair is hard to bring down as he's almost the size of an LB

I'll be around later on.

As for anyone getting po'd, that's their problem. We each have our own thoughts & ideas & opinions regarding issues, in this case the NFL.

There will always be someone who doesn't like someone else's opinions so I just live with it.

Yet half of the time there are ppl who will share your same opinions & ideas & those are the ppl you deal with, & try to answer a disagreed opinion w/o insulting anyone.


----------



## hithard51 (Aug 28, 2004)

kenyon rambo is reciever with the jets he probly wont make the team. justin mcareins also plays for jets n will start.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 28, 2004)

hithard51



> kenyon rambo is reciever with the jets he probly wont make the team. justin mcareins also plays for jets n will start.



I don't understand why he wouldn't make the team?

He has speed, size, strength & hands?

But I strongly feel that one could take 50 inactive players in the NFL & form a team with a winning record.

Maybe not playoffs their 1st year, but maybe their 2nd year at least a wild card spot.

There are sooooo many talented players who could be superstars & have great careers if the "political BS" that WR Mercury Hayes had told me about, didn't exist.


----------



## Randy (Aug 28, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol, gr81. Whaddya expect from a Canadian? lol


----------



## kvyd (Aug 28, 2004)

Looks like the Falcons dominated the Bengals and mike vick didnt even play.  Man they suck shit.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 28, 2004)

Randy

That last reply would be typical from a Californian     

Kvyd



> Looks like the Falcons dominated the Bengals and mike vick didnt even play. Man they suck shit.



It's pre-season so it's no big deal.

Besides the Patriots lost again 2 games in a row.


----------



## Randy (Aug 28, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Randy
> 
> That last reply would be typical from a Californian
> 
> ...


 
Hey now....  That was Aggies doing, not mine


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 28, 2004)

Randy 

well you're laughing which means you agree.

Besides someone once said to me, can't you take a joke? 

I have nothing agains Californians or anyone else for that matter.



I still think that pre-season is way too long. Doesn't anyone else feel this way?

I mean top players get hurt in the first pre-season game & sometimes gone for the year.

Personally I think there should only be at most 3 pre-season games & then a 2 week break to rest & recouperate & practice b4 the regular season starts.


----------



## Randy (Aug 28, 2004)

Sorry Johnnny,

I did not mean to come across like I was supporting the remark against Canadians.. 
I was laughing based on the prior remark regarding your listing the entire NFL  .


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 29, 2004)

Randy



> Sorry Johnnny,
> 
> I did not mean to come across like I was supporting the remark against Canadians..
> I was laughing based on the prior remark regarding your listing the entire NFL  .




Oh okay, b/c what you quoted made it sound like you were laughing at the Canadian remark that you quoted.

As for listing the entire NFL that was about 4 days ago & we've moved past that.

But I'm not the only one here who is a fan of more than one team BTW.

It's about 6 teams that I like. I've explained it already, part of the reasoning is that there are many players that I've followed in college b/c I liked them in college & their college team.

So when they get drafted, I follow which team drafts them, & if the games are on tv, I tend to watch their teams play hoping that they will get to play themselves. This is where I get addicted to the entire team.

But the amount of teams I follow has been the same for about 8yrs now.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 29, 2004)

Nobody else feels that pre-season is too long?

& nobody else feels that they could make a team with a winning record out of 50 inactive players?


----------



## hithard51 (Sep 1, 2004)

no i dont think u can take 50inactive players and makethrem into winning team. they wouldnt win one game in my opinion. players get cut because theyre not good enough. only chance to win maybe 1 game would be if u just picked up players who were veterans of the league for like 10 years and still want to play but team thinks they lost a step in theyre old age.


----------



## hithard51 (Sep 1, 2004)

preseason u have to have, u could go with only 3 games but the 4th preseason game starters usually sit out ne ways plus alot of injuries during preseason doesnt even occur during games but in practice.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 1, 2004)

hithard51



> no i dont think u can take 50inactive players and makethrem into
> winning team. they wouldnt win one game in my opinion. players get cut
> because theyre not good enough. only chance to win maybe 1 game would be if u
> just picked up players who were veterans of the league for like 10
> ...



I strongly disagree with you. 

Just b/c someone gets cut, doesn't mean that they're not good enough.

It's all pollitical BS as Mercury Hayes WR told me in person.

There are many reasons why someone gets cut. Look at Quincy Carter & Dallas? He wasn't on drugs nor did he ever test positive like Ricky Williams did twice.

He took his team almost one game away from the NFC championship last year losing a fairly close game to Carolina.

It was Bill Parcells's plan ever since he arrived in Dallas to bring all his old players to the Cowboys. Now look what he's done with Vinny Testaverde.

He's 40yrs old & he's starting, yes he's a descent QB, but if he gets hurt as age is catching up with him, they have no QB's & their season will be screwed.

It's all politics, yes talent plays a major part in it but politics takes the majority of the problems why players play & some don't.

Look at Yo Murphy WR who spent several years with the Rams & won the Super Bowl against the Titans & now he's playing for Ottawa. He's amazing.


Having played football, I think you could take 50 guys, a mix of both young & new guys & guys who've been in the league less than 10yrs & make a winning team.

Maybe not 10-6 or 12-4 but at least 8-8 their first year or 7-9.

Yes you do need pre-season I never said that you didn't, but it's too long & guys get hurt for the year especially top players.

3 weeks is plenty & there should be a 2 week break b4 the regular season starts.


----------



## hithard51 (Sep 7, 2004)

ure wak dude. first it was first round of playoffs not to go to the nfc champioship. secondly quincy carter would never be able to take a team to superbowl he was shit untill parcells came and the game wasnt close against carolina. how can u question bill parcells when it comes to football? guy is one of top threee coaches in football history u cant question him he was with quincy full year and preseason and knew he couoldnt get his team to superbowl and that is what parcells is about winning the superbowl. testerverde had his best years under parcells witht he jets and cowboys got keyshawn johnson who had his best years with testerverde at qb with jets. and l;asty what the hell are u talking about with politics? answer me this question why would a nfl coach put his fukin job on the line and cut a player that is better than another player already on the team????? who the fuk is yo murphy and the reason hes good is because hes playing in ottawa. u could never take 50 guys like u said and make them even win 2 games this is the nfl the best athletes in the world. there basically is a 2 week break before start of season because starters play maybe 1 or 2 series. i will not respond to eanother retarded comment u make.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 8, 2004)

hithard51



> ure wak dude. first it was first round of playoffs not to go to the nfc champioship. secondly quincy carter would never be able to take a team to superbowl he was shit untill parcells came and the game wasnt close against carolina. how can u question bill parcells when it comes to football? guy is one of top threee coaches in football history u cant question him he was with quincy full year and preseason and knew he couoldnt get his team to superbowl and that is what parcells is about winning the superbowl. testerverde had his best years under parcells witht he jets and cowboys got keyshawn johnson who had his best years with testerverde at qb with jets. and l;asty what the hell are u talking about with politics? answer me this question why would a nfl coach put his fukin job on the line and cut a player that is better than another player already on the team????? who the fuk is yo murphy and the reason hes good is because hes playing in ottawa. u could never take 50 guys like u said and make them even win 2 games this is the nfl the best athletes in the world. there basically is a 2 week break before start of season because starters play maybe 1 or 2 series. i will not respond to eanother retarded comment u make.



You change what I say.

I said the Cowboys could have gone to the NFC Championship & then the Super Bowl as Dallas lost to Carolina who did go to the NFC Championship & then the Super Bowl.

If they had beat Carolina they could've had a great shot at going to the NFC game that's what I said.

Yes Carter greatly improved with the presence of Parcells. Like I already said I love the guy & what he brings to football.

But I'm highly doubting his reasoning for playing a 40yr old QB who if he gets hurt they have no back up with any leadership or experience & there goes their season.

As for Yo Murphy http://news.stlouisrams.com/Team|174 he has a Super Bowl ring under his belt against the Titans. But you get to an age where you can't keep up with the NFL as your body starts taking affects to heart from playing for sooo long.

As for politics, if you don't know what I'm talking about you certainly don't know very much about football or at least the NFL.

Like I said I've had the pleasure of meeting players who've been in the NFL for years & they all feel that there's a lot of political BS around that league.
Mainly with players who should be playing but aren't like the Maurice Clarette scandal for example. BS like that keeps players from playing.

As for making an expansion team with 50 players that were inactive, maybe you wouldn't have a winning record, but within 2-3yrs you sure as hell could.

Look how Jacksonville, Carolina, & now the Texans are starting out?

They didn't do so hot their first year, but after a couple of years they had winning records although Carolina was 1-15 the other year, but they did do better in other years.


----------



## hithard51 (Sep 8, 2004)

hahahahaha ure shot dude


----------



## hithard51 (Sep 8, 2004)

tell me what u mean by political bullshit


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 8, 2004)

hitshard51

You're weird dude.



> hahahahaha ure shot dude



WTF are you talking about?



> tell me what u mean by political bullshit



If you can read I gave an example already with the Maurice Clarett situation.

That's a bunch of BS.


----------



## hithard51 (Sep 9, 2004)

what does the maurice clarett situation have to do with nething. u originally said how some dude mercury hayes told u the reason people get cut is political bullshit. and i asked u which u didnt answer me why  a coach would risk his job and the success of his team by not putting out the best team and by cutting players that are better than others??? thats just stupid. and its not like in this league there is ne compassion for players eddie george wasnt prioducing after all these great years and they basically cut him by saying threy wouldnt want him back this year unless he took a huge paycut. thats why i have no clue what ure saying when u say  could get a team of 50 players that are cut and theyd go .500 or that the reason players are cut is political. what u are saying is fuking rediculous. maurice clarett wouldnt of even went in the first round the 2nd or 3rd round is what people were figuring b/c hes slow. and that isnt an example of political bullshit  either it was a rule in place and he shouldnt be allowed to play no one should untill 3 years after h.s. i think u just talk to hear ureself talk and dont realize what u are saying think before u speak i promised my self i wouldnt respond to another one of ure somments but i am interested to see what u have to say to answer my question and go into detail why u thinks its political dont say how players told u it is or some shit. u are a retard


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 9, 2004)

The Maurice Clarrette situation has everything to do with it.

That's just the type of political BS Mercury Hayes was talking about.

The same crap happens to players already in the league who get cut for bs reasons.

Another example is  Quincy Carter's "supposed coccaine" which he never tested positive for.

Or look at Deion Sanders, he wanted to play for the Chargers I heard, but Dallas owned his rights so he the only team he could play for was the Cowboys & he didn't want to play for them anymore.

Or that whole situation in Buffalo back when Doug Flutie was playing amazing & almost took them to the Super Bowl to play the Rams but that BS forward pass on that kick return by Frank Wycheck to Dyson kept them out of the Super Bowl.

But back to the point, when Doug Flutie was winning all those games for the Bills, they decided to put in Rob Johnson who couldn't even take a hit w/o getting hurt & lost many games & they still cont'd to play Rob Johnson.

Or when Emmitt Smith broke the rushing record with Dallas, the next game & for the rest of the season they used Hambrick.


----------



## Sean0621 (Sep 9, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> hithard51
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no Clarrett scandal, he got caught trying to make a falsified insurance claim that thousands of dollars in cds were stolen out of a car that wasn't even his, and it got him in trouble with the law. The next step was that the NCAA made Ohio State suspend him for one season. He then decided that instead of accepting his punishment which he basically deserved, he decided to try and sue the NFL to let him in the draft early, he could have just sat out a year and then played his junior year and gone to the NFL, he did the whole thing to himself. The only real shame is that Mike Williams allowed himself to get sucked in by all this and now he has to sit out as well, and he's not allowed in the NFL or back at USC either, that's a shame as well, but again he did it to himself, he shouldn't have jumped the gun like he did.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 9, 2004)

Anyways there are numerous political BS issues in the league despite what Clarett did.


----------



## hithard51 (Sep 10, 2004)

johnny im not even responding to what u said u didnt answer my questiont that proves my point. talking to u has no point to it because u dont realize how stupid comments are


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Anyone for bowling?


----------



## solid10 (Sep 10, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> damn johnny 7 teams, thats over 20% of the league




Jets and Giants, always local.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 10, 2004)

hitshard



> johnny im not even responding to what u said u didnt answer my
> questiont that proves my point. talking to u has no point to it because u dont
> realize how stupid comments are



You know I'm right or you wouldn't be replying this defensively.

Have you ever seen "Any Given Sunday" with Al Pacino & Jamie Foxx playing the 3rd string QB who eventually became the starter?

Well they were having a hard time getting along b/c Foxx was changing the coach's (Al Pacino) plays in the huddle & making huge plays compared to lame plays for short yardage.

They wanted to get rid of Foxx at this point b/c he wasn't following orders nor would the staff listen to Foxx's ideas for plays.

Foxx said it perfectly, "waive me ,trade me, put me on the injury reserve list, do whatever the f$%k you mot#$r f#$kers do but until then I will play the way I want with the time I have left & get my dollars up so I can go to a team that appreciates me & my talent".

Do you know how many players are traded or waived or put on injured reserve list who aren't even hurt for BS like this?

Have you ever met any pro football players? My guess is no, so you don't know what really goes on in the NFL compared to what players know.

I believe a pro football player over you who's never even played the game let alone met any pro football players.

There's a lot of issues & info in the NFL that fans will never know about.

That's the way it is just accept it.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 10, 2004)

solid10



> Jets and Giants, always local.



I can't wait to see Kurt Warner play for the Giants.

He should fit in well there with Amani Toomer & the rest of that offense & the cry baby Manning will have to wait.

I'm not insulting the Giants, I'm insulting Manning for what he or should I say papa did to the Chargers. Most ppl don't like him now.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 11, 2004)

Here is another example the scandal with Mike Williams from USC who lost his eligibility b/c he took endorsements, some money & a car I believe & walked out of class.

BUT, & I do stress BUT, he gave all the money, endorsements & car back, & returned to school for the summer & did very well in all his classes & yet they still have to file an appeal which will probably lose.

Unlike Maurice Clarett Mike Williams gave everything back & returned to school & did very well on all his classes.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/collegesports/2001997167_digs05.html


----------



## hithard51 (Sep 12, 2004)

johnny u are comparing ne given sunday which is a dam movie to the nfl please listen to ure self u stupid fuking moron. yea name one time a player was waived or watever for shit like that. last year when keyshawn was cut it was because all he cared about is himself and wanted his stats. event hough he was there best reciever that ahit xcould hurt a team that shit never happens what u say u idiot. and im sure an nfl player had an indepth conversation with u a fukin retard about the bullshit thast happens in the nfl.


----------



## hithard51 (Sep 12, 2004)

u fuking moron what does a college scandel have to do with ure orginal comment  on how plaers get cut from teams for bullshit reasons ure avoiding ure original statment because u kno its retarded. i keep asking u why a coach would cut a player from his team who is better than the next one? huh johnny why? why would a coach whose job and reputation depend on how good his team does cut a player who is better then the next player? why would a head nfl coach who wpends countless hours working torwards building a better team just cut a player for some bullshit reason. answer my question dikhead dont say how u talked to alot of nfl players on the subject lol ansdwer the fukin question. plus mike williams lost his eligibility becasue he already declared himself elgible for the nfl draft and once u do that u have to have an agent and if u sign u cant come back to playiong college ball. u are a fuking idiot


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 12, 2004)

hithard51



> johnny u are comparing ne given sunday which is a dam movie to the nfl
> please listen to ure self u stupid fuking moron. yea name one time a
> player was waived or watever for shit like that. last year when keyshawn
> was cut it was because all he cared about is himself and wanted his
> ...



I'm using that movie as an example moron b/c it's reality as Mercury Hayes told me many incidences similar to that regarding many different players he knew in the league & from college.

As for Keyshawn Johnson caring only about himself, I think you have him mixed up with Terell Owens.

keyshawn got pissed b/c he knew he could make clutch plays when the game was on the line, & they wouldn't use keyshawn as much as they should've & look how many games they lost b/c of it.

Keyshawn very much of the time picked up the big 1st down or touchdown when the game was on the line & last year they decreased the amount of the time they threw the ball to him & his team lost many important games b/c of his lack of presence on the field.

Whent he guy finally starts reacting & getting frustrated then angry which he has every right to, they put him as inactive or on the injured reserve list.

It was a bunch of bull. If I have someone like Keyshawn Johnson with his ability on my offense, I'm sure as hell going to use him.

It's Terell Owens that's the jerk yelling at Jeff Garcia the QB, the offensive coordinator & the coach, he's the jerk.

But Keyshawn Johnson had every right to be pissed off.

You've never played the game, nor have you ever met any professional football players who've experienced this sort of thing so you wouldn't know.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 12, 2004)

As for a college scandal, it's just another BS example that happens all the time.

That's what it has to do with.

& you really are immature as I've never called you names, so that tells me the mentality I'm dealing with here.

Play the game, meet some pro football players who've lived through the experiences then we'll talk.

Until then, maybe you should keep your bogus opinions to yourself.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

> Mine is the Denver Broncos.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 12, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio

Well you should be happy as it looks like your Broncos beat KC.

& they have newly added Safety John Lynch from Tampa Bay.


----------



## hithard51 (Sep 13, 2004)

johnny all i have to say is u didnt answer the question.  i played football 4 years varsity i started both ways at ilb and fb since sophomore year ive been all league and all county and captain junior senior seasons 1000dollar scholorship for best player in school district. im short at 5'8 though and i didnt wanna play for d3 college which i got alot of offers for playing so  im training to tryout for div.1aa hofstra next year. i definitely know more about football and i definitely have been through more experiences with it then you. u keep repeating the same retarded things over and over. u asked if u could taske a team of all the cut players and make them into a .500 win percentage team and i said no because u cant. u said it could be done and said how some  football player named mercury hayes said players get cut for bullshit reasons. and all i did was ask u to explain to me why a coach would cut a player who was better than the player in front of him? that doesnt make sense to me johnny. when i ask u to answrer this question u tell me about a movie or how u have talked to nfl players who said it bullshit. i know u cant answrer the question and that why u dance around it and say an nfl player told u it was. can u please tell me what nfl players said this to u? or how he decided to talk about this to u? or how would u come about having an in depth conversation with and nfl player? or what exactly did he say did he go in depth with why players get cut is political bullshit? i assume u have talked to quite a few pro players who have found u interesting and decided to talk to u about the nfl yea johnny i bet. johnny i am getting mad because u are frustrating me by dancing around the point. i dont wanna hear about a movie college scandel or what football players have told u. i want to know how u think the best coach in the world can take 50 players who have been cut and turn them into a .500 team?


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2004)

Well A's just beat Texas   (whoops wrong thread)  
It's surprises me how many times though there is a man on 1st with no outs and the coach does not have the batter bunt....  I've seen them lose the ballgame just for this reason.  They could have had a player on 2nd to move into scoring position, but no..   Then with the score tied 6 to 6 and a man of first and second with no outs... finally the coach had em bunt.  The bunt was a nice clean shot toward 3rd base line.....and he scores    Hell and didn't even get out on first     Then with 2 outs... old Chavez wacks one out to center and wins the ballgame (yes yes yes)


----------



## RexStunnahH (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm From Hawaii so we got no NFL team:
My Favs are the 49ers and The Steelers.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 14, 2004)

hithard51



> johnny all i have to say is u didnt answer the question. i played football 4 years varsity i started both ways at ilb and fb since sophomore year ive been all league and all county and captain junior senior seasons 1000dollar scholorship for best player in school district. im short at 5'8 though and i didnt wanna play for d3 college which i got alot of offers for playing so im training to tryout for div.1aa hofstra next year. i definitely know more about football and i definitely have been through more experiences with it then you. u keep repeating the same retarded things over and over. u asked if u could taske a team of all the cut players and make them into a .500 win percentage team and i said no because u cant. u said it could be done and said how some football player named mercury hayes said players get cut for bullshit reasons. and all i did was ask u to explain to me why a coach would cut a player who was better than the player in front of him? that doesnt make sense to me johnny. when i ask u to answrer this question u tell me about a movie or how u have talked to nfl players who said it bullshit. i know u cant answrer the question and that why u dance around it and say an nfl player told u it was. can u please tell me what nfl players said this to u? or how he decided to talk about this to u? or how would u come about having an in depth conversation with and nfl player? or what exactly did he say did he go in depth with why players get cut is political bullshit? i assume u have talked to quite a few pro players who have found u interesting and decided to talk to u about the nfl yea johnny i bet. johnny i am getting mad because u are frustrating me by dancing around the point. i dont wanna hear about a movie college scandel or what football players have told u. i want to know how u think the best coach in the world can take 50 players who have been cut and turn them into a .500 team?



All I'm going to say is I've met more than a couple of pro football players who've told me more than several BS cases in the NFL & the NCAA.

RB John Avery who was with Miami for a long time, & then Dallas has told me different stories about different players, the Kicker Steve Christie, 
WR Terance Mathis, & QB Tee Martin who played for the University of Tenesee after Payton Manning left he was with & drafted by Pittsburgh & then signed by Oakland.

They've all had their share of BS experiences either with themselves or other players they've played with.

So I believe their word over yours sorry.



RexStunnahH



> I'm From Hawaii so we got no NFL team:
> My Favs are the 49ers and The Steelers.



Well you have Hawaii University that has many good college games, & you get to enjoy the Pro Bowl once a year.


----------

